# Mod-Rewrite - Verzeichnis und Datei wird angesprochen



## greenslot (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Mod-Rewrite Problem.

Es gibt ein Verzeichnis *namen* und dafür habe ich folgende Rewirte-Rule angelegt:

```
RewriteRule namen/(.*)\.php$ /namen.php?id=$1
```
Das soll dann so aussehen: -> http://www.domain.de/namen/name.php

Nun wird leider auch jedes Verzeichnis, das auf *namen* endet angesprochen und falsch umgeleitet.
http://www.domain.de/platz/allenamen/name.php

Jetzt habe ich dieses _Dach_ ^ davor gesetzt und es wird richtig umgeleitet.

```
RewriteRule ^namen/(.*)\.php$ /namen.php?id=$1
```

Kann man das auch so angeben, dass immer nur der Ordner angesprochen wird?
Z.B. mit der kompletten Domain in der Rewirte-Rule?


```
RewriteRule http://domain.com/namen/(.*)\.php$ /namen.php?id=$1
```


----------

